# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > صدى الملاعب >  فوزان وتعادل وحيد في افتتاح الجولة السادسة من دوري المناصير

## الحصن نيوز

حقق فريق الجزيرة فوزا ثمينا على فريق الرمثا بنتيجة 1-0 في المباراة التي جرت اليوم على ستاد البتراء بمدينة الحسين للشباب ضمن منافسات الأسبوع السادس من دوري المناصير للمحترفين لكرة القدم.

 وضمن منافسات الجمعة تعادل فريقا اليرموك وكفرسوم بدون أهداف في المباراة التي جرت اليوم على ملعب الأمير هاشم بالرمثا.

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

